# NIKON 50mm F1.8 is it worth buying ?



## Novaman (Feb 3, 2011)

As a Newbie , I am working with my D90 but want to buy a 50mm lens .

Is a Nikon AL-S 50mm f1.8 Series E Prime Lens ..worht buying ??

a) Will fit my camera 

b) Will it function properly 

Sorry I know little about lenses or the camera for that matter still taking those "dreaded baby steps "

Regards


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 4, 2011)

Novaman said:


> As a Newbie , I am working with my D90 but want to buy a 50mm lens .
> 
> Is a Nikon AL-S 50mm f1.8 Series E Prime Lens ..worht buying ??
> 
> ...



That's "AIS" not AL-S. It's an old manual focus lens, with optics on par with the current 50mm f1.8 af-d. 

It will work on your camera, but you won't get metering information on a d90, only the higher end nikons meter with these older lenses.  And of course, it won't autofocus.

You'll have to shoot in "M" mode and guess/check the exposure.

These lenses only cost around $40, and are a great deal for those with bodies that support metering, but since yours doesn't you might be better off with the 50mm f1.8 af-d, which is basically the same lens but with autofocus, and all the other modern features.  These cost around $90 used, or $140 new.


----------



## Bram (Feb 4, 2011)

I would opt for the 50mm 1.8 af-d. Simply due to the fact that it costs around $100.00, reading reviews it's the best for the price, and then also it will AF on your D90 so. What do you have to lose?


----------



## orb9220 (Feb 4, 2011)

Would recommend starting with the 50mm f1.8 AF-D version first. As mentioned the Ai-S or Ai version are full manual exposure and no AF or metering. Have to guess-a-mate exposure.
.


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought the 100 version and used it on the last set of photos I posted. Its a great little lens for the price.


----------



## quiddity (Feb 4, 2011)

do you want the 50mm that is an FX lens. you might want 35mm equivalent to get you to 53mm?


----------



## Novaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks I will hunt down a 50mm 1.8 ad .


----------



## StolenHorse (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes it will fit but will be a full manual lens. Why not spend $100-$120 and buy the 50mm f/1.8D that will auto focus because the D-90 does have an internal motor that will auto focus the lens. I have one and it produces sharp images!


----------



## sleist (Feb 5, 2011)

It's a cheap piece of plastic junk and is only sharp when stopped down to 2.2.  Save up and get any of the following instead:

Nikkor 50mm f/1.4
Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 DX
Sigma 30mm f/1.4 DX
Sigma 50mm f/1.4

I had the Nikkor 50mm 1.8 and the Nikkor 35 1.8 and got rid of them both in favor of the Sigma 50mm and 30mm 1.4 primes.


----------



## naomita (Feb 5, 2011)

50mm 1.4 is much more worth to have it


----------



## vivalaveritas (Feb 7, 2011)

I have both the 50 and 35 1.8. 
I like the 35 a bit more, but it costs around $200.


----------



## kalliela (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got the 1.8d af lens. The price wasn't bad, 100 new. But, wondering if I should have gotten the 1.4 lens? Even if it was a manual? Maybe more expensive though. Is the 35mm sharper or? I don't know much about lenses really. There are so many of them!


----------



## Ginu (Feb 9, 2011)

I just got a mint condition 50mm 1.8 AF (older version made in Japan) with filter, hood and cap for 90$ and I'm extremely happy with it. I would not buy a AIS prime lens...

I even tested against the 50mm D and could not tell whats the difference besides old and new...


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ginu said:


> I just got a mint condition 50mm 1.8 AF (older version made in Japan) with filter, hood and cap for 90$ and I'm extremely happy with it. I would not buy a AIS prime lens...
> 
> I even tested against the 50mm D and could not tell whats the difference besides old and new...



Lol, older versions are made in japan, newer ones are made in Thailand. I'd rather have the Japanese version.


----------



## ghache (Feb 11, 2011)

The 50mm 1.8 D is probably the best piece of plastic junk you can invest 100 $ on. 

if you have the money the 85mm is also something you can look at.


----------

